# Resident Evil



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

So I watched this movie last night and the main male actor 'Carlos' has an interesting submachine gun that I cannot name. Here are some screen shots I found: 
http://www.odedfehr.de/gallery/cpg1410/displayimage.php?album=13&pos=14
http://www.odedfehr.de/gallery/cpg1410/displayimage.php?album=13&pos=13
http://www.odedfehr.de/gallery/cpg1410/displayimage.php?album=13&pos=6
And a pic of what I think it may be, a PM-84 made in Poland: 


Do you guys have any idea what it is?


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

the lines on top of the gun look like the pic you put up.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

How was the movie - U never said?


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd say you nailed it.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> How was the movie - U never said?


Well, I thought it was okay. Hot girl with guns killing Zombies, it doesn't get any better than that. It completed a lot more of the story but the ending left it way too wide open for another sequel. It will be the last movie I will see in a while. We just had our son Yesterday, I'll post some pics of him later. He is the cutest little shooting buddy ever.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Congratulations to the new mom and dad. You're lucky to be home when the little pistol arrived. Far too many guys in your line of work would be away.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

nukehayes said:


> Well, I thought it was okay. Hot girl with guns killing Zombies, it doesn't get any better than that. It completed a lot more of the story but the ending left it way too wide open for another sequel. It will be the last movie I will see in a while. We just had our son Yesterday, I'll post some pics of him later. He is the cutest little shooting buddy ever.


CONGRATS!


----------

